# Roof Magnets



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm looking for a stronger portable 3' magnet. I've tried different locally sold brands and versions of the 3' roll magnet for roof nails in lawns. I tarp every ground to catch debris but nails still make it through. Recently, a homeowner had a thick lawn and my magnet couldn't handle the uncut grass length, approx 5-6" in height, nothing extreme. The magnet would pick the nails up and the grass would knock them off so it forced us to stop after every "ping" and remove nails one at a time. Usually, I request HOs cut their lawns before we arrive just for this reason. 

I would like to upgrade to a stronger magnet that has some serious holding power. I looked through the previous threads and found a few decent links to some better magnets for serious prices, some in the high hundreds, low thousands. What do you guys like to use? What works best in this situation?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't think any magnet can get through 6" grass. The HO needs to cut the lawn.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Call a landscape co with a yard vac. Then bill them for a grass cut...


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Last half hour I've been reading about making my own electromagnet. Anyone done this in the past for construction usage? 

It looks like a 2' iron rod wrapped in copper insulated wiring tightly in one direction will create the current flow. Strip the wire ends and connect it to a power pack with a built in switch to control the on/off function. Also appears the strength can be adjusted by controlling the gauge of the copper as well as the amount of wraps(all in same direction) and the core size, for example a piece of 3/4" 3' rebar will conduct better than a 12" iron spike. The larger the magnet the more juice it will require, hence the need for a switch to kill the connections when done. It appears a heavy duty electromagnet will have no problem with nails in heavy grass and won't release until power source is turned off.

Off course with every experiment there is risk and in this case it's the heat this will produce. These can get very hot, 2 copper wraps produce 4x the heat, 3 wraps produce 9x the heat and so on...


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Call a landscape co with a yard vac. Then bill them for a grass cut...


This error is on me. HO asked if I wanted landscapers to do spring cleanup/initial cut before or after my roof after I mentioned cutting the lawn before we start. I choose after as they're planting all new flowers and reshaping mulch beds. Nothing like 5-6 tons of debris to ruin all their work. 

Not upset about the grass length just need a better solution for next time. Took 90 minutes magneting one nail at a time, roll over magneted area 3 minutes later and another nail leaps up. Frustrating and funny at the same time.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check these out:

http://www.globalindustrial.com/c/j...mpaignId=T9A&gclid=CKDExPXrkLcCFSjZQgodF1YAag

http://www.amazon.com/Magnetic-Roller-Sweeper-Magnet-Release/dp/B0096DNRBQ


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

clean up sucks..


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> clean up sucks..


yes it does...


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> clean up sucks..


Only if you are the one having to do it. :laughing:


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a expensive 24" rollmag, similar to the amazon one linked and a $30 24" from princess auto. Neither would handle grass that tall, but in standard grass I find no difference between the two other than the fancy one is much lighter.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

i just use a mexican. it works pretty good.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

my magnet has an optional rake attachment,never used it tho..


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a laborer. Have him roll the magnet around and even have an older magnet where the wheels broke off and i will have him drag that one thru the grass. It actually picks up what the rolling one missed.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Never minded cleaning debris. I turn up the tunes and shut off the brain for a change.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Buy 6 of them beefcake rare earth magnets and mount them to a bar with wheels. Them things should be able to pick up nails from about 2ft away :laughing: be careful though as the larger ones are strong enough to crush your hands or fingers. I use the 1" ones and they are powerful let alone the 5" ones.

Here's some 3" ones with mounts http://www.magnet4less.com/product_info.php?products_id=806


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

PatChap said:


> I have a expensive 24" rollmag, similar to the amazon one linked and a $30 24" from princess auto. Neither would handle grass that tall, but in standard grass I find no difference between the two other than the fancy one is much lighter.


I have the PA one...works like a dream.


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

We put a clause in our contracts to deal with this issue. Almost all the houses have freshly mown lawns for us now.


----------



## nqc2k (Dec 7, 2009)

Any updates on your magnet search? What did you end up doing? I want to purchase the best one for nails in grass that I can buy.

I found these two which were made for grass and not a warehouse setting. 

http://www.van-mark.com/Roofing/NailHawg/NailHawg.html

http://www.bluestreakequipment.com/...ss-dirt-and-other-rough-surfaces/ecko-series/


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

MattK said:


> Last half hour I've been reading about making my own electromagnet. Anyone done this in the past for construction usage?
> 
> It looks like a 2' iron rod wrapped in copper insulated wiring tightly in one direction will create the current flow. Strip the wire ends and connect it to a power pack with a built in switch to control the on/off function. Also appears the strength can be adjusted by controlling the gauge of the copper as well as the amount of wraps(all in same direction) and the core size, for example a piece of 3/4" 3' rebar will conduct better than a 12" iron spike. The larger the magnet the more juice it will require, hence the need for a switch to kill the connections when done. It appears a heavy duty electromagnet will have no problem with nails in heavy grass and won't release until power source is turned off.
> 
> Off course with every experiment there is risk and in this case it's the heat this will produce. These can get very hot, 2 copper wraps produce 4x the heat, 3 wraps produce 9x the heat and so on...


Not a bad idea.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

For tall grass, I have a magnet possibly from a large magnetron. It's about 20 lbs or so. I just drag it on a rope. Got it as surplus.


----------



## m2akita (May 18, 2012)

The electro magnet is a good idea EXCEPT the direction of attraction runs in the same direction of the rod, so only the ends of the rod would be magnetic ( magnetic field runs perpendicular to the current flow).


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

What about water? That won't cause any problems with the electromagnet?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not sure if they're the same as they were when I bought it, but I got a rolling magnet at Harbor Freight that actually kicks butt. It regularly fills up with rust flakes and other stuff I'd never expect it to get when we're working over gravel driveways and lawns. It's worth a look-see if you're on Route 2.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I use the AJC model


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

hard drive magnets. screw a bunch into a 2x4 on two sides.


----------

